
Shipwreck on Nile vindicates Greek historian’s account after 2500 years - EndXA
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/03/shipwreck-on-nile-vindicates-greek-historians-account-after-2500-years/
======
Jerry2
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19414019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19414019)

The paper upon which this article is based on is MUCH more interesting and
quite awesome: [https://www.um.es/cepoat/arqueologiasubacuatica/wp-
content/u...](https://www.um.es/cepoat/arqueologiasubacuatica/wp-
content/uploads/2017/01/A_new_type_of_construction_evidenced_by.pdf)

------
roywiggins
"Greek Historian" being, uh, Herodotus, the "Father of History".

